# How To : Chimney Stone installation!



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

A friend of mine wants her chimney done in a : West Mountain Fieldstone design. She says the chimney is approximately 230sqft.Its boarded up with siding at the moment{not sure whats underneath it}. What steps should i take to complete this job. I did a couple of masonry jobs but nothing this big.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

So there is a current chimney but the outside is covered in siding.

You are not going to know anything until you get that siding removed.

BG


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

okay thanks ill get back to you.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like it may be a chimney chase, they are typically built to pretty up plain block or worn out brick chimneys. 
In more modern houses, say from late 80s up, chases will be simply to cover insulated stove pipe. 
Typical construction is 2x framing and OSB sheeting. if it's block inside, you could remove the chase and brick directly on the block. If it is the later type, which will have the steel liners, check it out carefully, most are just nailed to the side of the house and don't have a foundation, so added weight could be an issue.

Edit: an example of the modern style chase:
How to Build or Inspect Chimney Chases: Wood-Framed Enclosures for Metal Chimneys


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Like the others said, you need to know what's underneath(typically just framing). Take some pictures for us.

Without seeing it, you'll want to wrap it with building paper, and flash the top to sides. Then apply lath with roofing nails so you have something for your mortar to bite into. Silicone any heads in the horizontal surfaces of the cap(if you have any). I think you said Lowes is your local HI store. Whatever line of products they carry(Maipei,TEC) call their tech support for a mortar recommendation. I'd think a medium bed, modified would be best for this application.

If the area will experience freeze/thaw cycles, you'll want to be very diligent about your mortar coverage. 100% is your goal. Water gets into almost anything. If water gets behind the stone, it can freeze and pop them off. If you intend to grout it, point it with a bag, and tool it after its set up for a bit.


----------

